# SPS-Forumstreffen vom 28.06. – 30.06.2013 in 88356 Ostrach



## Markus (29 März 2013)

Hallo Forenmitglieder,

auch in diesem Jahr wollen wir euch wieder zum jährlichen Forumstreffen nach Ostrach einladen.
Wir haben wieder ein tolles Programm hochkarätigen Referenten für euch zusammengestellt.
Neben dem Profibuspapst Hans-Ludwig Göhringer wird Siemens uns wieder 3 kompetente Referenten zum Thema TIA V12 aufgestellt sein.
Moderiert wird das ganze durch Martin Buchwitz vom SPS-Magazin.

Grund zum Feiern bietet der 10 jährige Geburtstag des SPS-Forums!
10 Jahre in denen viel passiert ist und ihr inzwischen über 420.000 Beiträge gepostet habt.
Ich denke wir werden am Samstagabend noch Gelegenheit finden das eine oder andere Mal auf dieses Ereignis anzustoßen...


Das Programm für dieses Jahr sieht so aus:

*Freitag, 28.06.2013*

ab 15:00 Uhr
Eintreffen der Teilnehmer
18:00 Uhr
Besichtigung WalderBräu in Königseggwald
20:00 Uhr
gemeinsames Abendessen à la carte, Getränke von den Sponsoren, gemütliches Beisammensitzen, open end

*Samstag, 29.06.2013 *Moderation: Martin Buchwitz, SPS-Magazin

10:00 Uhr
Begrüßung durch Markus Uhl, Joachim Uhl und Martin Buchwitz
10:05 Uhr
*Vorstellung SPS-Magazin*
Martin Buchwitz, Chefredakteur SPS-Magazin, TeDo-Verlag, Marburg
10:30 Uhr
*Vorbeugende Instandhaltung für den Profibus*
Welche Fehler finden wir bei einer Profibus Grundinspektion?
Welche Messgeräte können welche Fehler detektieren?
Wie altert der Profibus?
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer, IVG Göhringer, Holzgerlingen
11:30 Uhr
Kaffeepause
11:45 Uhr
*Profibus-Quick Tester P-QT 10*
Kompaktes Diagnose-Modul für die Langzeitüberwachung
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer, IVG Göhringer, Holzgerlingen
12:45 Uhr
Fragen und Diskussion zum Vortrag Profibus
13:00 Uhr
Mittagessen
14:00 Uhr
*TIA-Portal V12 und S7-1500*
STEP 7 Sprachinnovation, Simulation von S7-1500
System Usability, Online
Matthias Kissmer, Carsten Meier und Hans-Peter Metzger, Siemens AG
15:30 Uhr
Kaffeepause
15:45 Uhr
*TIA-Portal V12 und S7-1500*
System Diagnose & Alarm Funktion
neue Technologie Funktionen
Kompatibilität 5.4, V11, V12, S7-300/400
Matthias Kissmer, Carsten Meier und Hans-Peter Metzger, Siemens AG
17:15 Uhr
Kaffeepause
17:30 Uhr
Fragen und Diskussion zum Vortrag TIA-Portal V12 und S7-1500
18:00 Uhr
Abschlussdiskussion
ab 19:00 Uhr
Gemeinsames Abendessen vom Grill mit Salat-Buffet, Getränke von den Sponsoren gemütliches Beisammensitzen, open end

*Sonntag, 30.06.2013*

Heimreise




*Achtung!
Ab diesem Jahr müsst ihr eure Hotelzimmer selber organisieren!*
Wir haben euch im Anmeldeformular ein paar Hotels in der Umgebung aufgelistet.
Bei Bedarf können wir einen Shuttleservice einrichten.

Die Anmeldung schickt ihr per FAX oder besser per E-Mail an mich.
Die Anzahlung überweist ihr direkt auf das Konto vom Gasthaus Schwanen, die stellen euch auch eine Rechnung aus falls ihr oder euer Chef diese Schulungsveranstaltung steuerlich absetzen wollt.
Wenn ihr in einem anderen Hotel untergebracht seid, dann bezahlt die Übernachtungskosten direkt in diesem Haus. Im Schwanen begleicht ihr dann lediglich die Tagungspauschale für den Samstag.



*Anreise:*

PKW:
Es sind ausreichend Parkplätze vorhanden (Wohnmobile sind auch möglich)

Flugzeug:
Nächster Flughafen ist Friedrichshafen, die lokale Fluggesellschaft www.intersky.de bietet viele Direktverbindungen in deutsche und österreichische Städte.

Bahn:
Mit dem ICE kommt ihr z.B. bis Ulm, ab da könnt ihr mit der Bummelbahn nach Bad Saulgau oder Aulendorf. Eine Abholung ist möglich, gebt mir einfach bescheid, dann organisiere ich das.
(Achtung: Es gibt bei Ulm ein “Unterweiler“ wir sind aber in Unterweiler bei 88356 Ostrach – das ist 80km von Ulm entfernt! Also Vorsicht falls ihr in ein Taxi steigen wollt!)




Gäste/Referenten:


Martin Buchwitz (SPS-Magazin)
Hans-Ludwig Göhringer (I-V-G Göhringer)
Hans-Peter Metzger (Siemens)
Matthias Kissmer (Siemens)
Carsten Meier (Siemens)

Teilnehmerliste:


Dariyos (UX)
Joe (UX)
Markus (UX)
Gingele (UX)
Fabian (UX)
Armin (UX)
Andy (UX)
Floh (UX)
Tschoke (UX)
Gerhard Bäuerle
IFBS
Lipperlandstern
Zottel
PN/DP
marlob
rostiger nagel
Perfektionist
van
manyman25
Larzerus
Soehne
Peter Gedöns
vollmi
Eumel
ohm200x
ReinerW
3kkk
Issan7
qwertz123
Sorben
horny_Sepp
ALgG
pc-erwin
woisi
pk135
R.Blum
benbenowski
Manfred Anderl
netmaster
netmaster(2)
shirth
Harscher
Günter Zodel
Dirk Seebaum
Luc Heynicks
Andrej Juares
Jürgen Moll
Dietmar Schmidt
SUW
Schlusel
Großvater
s-u-h
Grapefruuuut
Hille
Arne Müller
herbe
Thomas Liebert
Kurt Bachmann




*Anmeldeformular:*

Anhang anzeigen SPS-Forum-Treffen 2013_Formular2.pdf


----------



## Markus (30 März 2013)

1. festgestellt das umfrage sinnfrei ist - da anonym ausgewählt wurde
2. marlob ergänzt, hatte ich vergessen


----------



## Markus (30 März 2013)

Hat schon jemand die Mailfunktion im Formular benutzt?
Bei mir geht die nicht, wenn ihr euch nicht sicher seid, dann schickt mir das PDF auf konventionelle Art per Mail...


----------



## PN/DP (30 März 2013)

Mailfunktion im Formular geht bei mir auch nicht.
Das PDF mailen bringt wohl nichts, weil die Formulareingaben in der PDF nicht gespeichert werden dürfen. :sad:

Harald


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 März 2013)

Hallo,

das Formular habe ich verbrochen. Was habt ihr den für Reader-Versionen? 
Mit Reader 8 geht es schon mal nicht, sehe ich gerade. 
Mist aber auch, ich schaue mir das nochmal an.


----------



## mnuesser (30 März 2013)

ausdrucken als pdf geht aber  die wiederum kann man mailen


----------



## Markus (30 März 2013)

Wenn ich eine Anmeldung habe, dann trage ich die namen in die liste oben ein.
Solltet ihr euch da trotz anmeldung nicht wiederfinden, dann gebt mir bitte bescheid!


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 März 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Formular habe ich verbrochen. Was habt ihr den für Reader-Versionen?
> Mit Reader 8 geht es schon mal nicht, sehe ich gerade.
> Mist aber auch, ich schaue mir das nochmal an.



Ich habe Markus jetzt ein geändertes Formular 
gemailt.

Das solltet Ihr am Bildschirm ausfüllen können, 
dann speichern und mailen oder drucken und 
faxen ...


----------



## Markus (30 März 2013)

Aktualisiertes Formular eingefügt


----------



## marlob (2 April 2013)

Wie siehts denn mit den Anmeldungen aus? Haben sich schon mehr als die aus dem ersten Beitrag angemeldet? 

==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 April 2013)

Aus dem Raum OWL gibt es eine Fahrgemeinschaft. Treffpunkt ist voraussichtlich der Bahnhof in Paderborn. Zeit wird noch festgelegt aber die Brauereibesichtigung will ich auf jeden Fall erreichen 


1 - LiLaSt
2 - marlob
3 - rostiger Nagel
4 - 
5 -
6 -
7 - (Notsitz) (zwischen marlob und RN auf der Rückbank)


----------



## marlob (2 April 2013)

Platz 7 wird aber sehr eng werden

==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 April 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Platz 7 wird aber sehr eng werden
> 
> ==================
> marlob
> ...



Da steht ja nicht umsonst NOTSITZ


----------



## Perfektionist (2 April 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit den Anmeldungen aus? Haben sich schon mehr als die aus dem ersten Beitrag angemeldet?
> 
> ==================
> marlob
> ...



meine Überweisung ging heute ab...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 April 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> meine Überweisung ging heute ab...



Schön Andreas, ich freue mich dich mal persöhnlich zu treffen.


----------



## Perfektionist (3 April 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Schön Andreas, ich freue mich dich mal persöhnlich zu treffen.


wobei ich Dich auf Samstag vertrösten muss, ich komme erst Sa vormittags (dann, wenn sich die letzten von der Brauereibesichtigung erholt haben  ). Freue mich auch auf Dich, bleibe auch über Nacht.


----------



## marlob (3 April 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Aus dem Raum OWL gibt es eine Fahrgemeinschaft. Treffpunkt ist voraussichtlich der Bahnhof in Paderborn. Zeit wird noch festgelegt aber die Brauereibesichtigung will ich auf jeden Fall erreichen
> 
> ..


Eben mit Lipperlandstern abgemacht das wir am Freitag um 11:00 Uhr in Paderborn losfahren. Sonntag geht es dann auch gegen 11:00 Uhr wieder auf Heimreise, so dass wir spätestens 18:00 Uhr in Paderborn am Hauptbahnhof sind.


----------



## manyman25 (3 April 2013)

Hallo Forum,

so Zimmer ist gebucht, Auto bestellt wenn noch jemand ab Kreuz Rippachtal mit will, es sind noch Plätze frei.

Gruß Many


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 April 2013)

Sollen wir eigentlich für Siemens mal einen Fragenkatalog zu TIA erstellen, diesen
könnte man den Herren vorher zukommen lassen, so das Si auch in der Lage sind 
unsere Fragen zu beantworten?

Das gleiche könnte ich mir für das SPS-Magazin vorstellen.


----------



## Markus (5 April 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Sollen wir eigentlich für Siemens mal einen Fragenkatalog zu TIA erstellen, diesen
> könnte man den Herren vorher zukommen lassen, so das Si auch in der Lage sind
> unsere Fragen zu beantworten?
> 
> Das gleiche könnte ich mir für das SPS-Magazin vorstellen.



Die Idee ist gut, mach am besten einen neuen Tread in SIMATIC auf mit verweis auf diesen Link.


----------



## Markus (5 April 2013)

manyman25 schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> so Zimmer ist gebucht, Auto bestellt wenn noch jemand ab Kreuz Rippachtal mit will, es sind noch Plätze frei.
> 
> Gruß Many



Hast du schon ne Anmeldung geschickt?
Ich habe hier noch nichts.
Das gilt für alle, ich habe bisher nur die welche im ersten beitrag in der Liste stehen - bitte prüft das.
danke!


----------



## manyman25 (8 April 2013)

Markus schrieb:


> Hast du schon ne Anmeldung geschickt?
> Ich habe hier noch nichts.
> Das gilt für alle, ich habe bisher nur die welche im ersten beitrag in der Liste stehen - bitte prüft das.
> danke!



Ja ich habe meine Anmeldung an diese E-Mailadresse ruhl@uhltronix.com  geschickt und eine Bestätigung erhalten.

Gruß Many


----------



## marlob (8 April 2013)

manyman25 schrieb:


> Ja ich habe meine Anmeldung an diese E-Mailadresse ruhl@uhltronix.com  geschickt und eine Bestätigung erhalten.
> 
> Gruß Many


Ich glaube hier liegt das Problem

*r*uhl@uhltronix.com -> *m*uhl@uhltronix.com
Die ging dann wohl nicht direkt an Markus.


----------



## manyman25 (8 April 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier liegt das Problem
> 
> *r*uhl@uhltronix.com -> *m*uhl@uhltronix.com
> Die ging dann wohl nicht direkt an Markus.



Das ist auch so aber in der PDF steht diese *r*uhl@uhltronix.com Adresse.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 April 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier liegt das Problem
> 
> *r*uhl@uhltronix.com -> *m*uhl@uhltronix.com
> Die ging dann wohl nicht direkt an Markus.



Die ging an seine Frau  und sie muss Markus ja nicht alles erzählen ;-)


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 April 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Die ging an seine Frau ...



Genau, das ist auch so beabsichtigt. Wir wollen den
Chef doch nicht mit 0815-Aufgaben belästigen.


----------



## manyman25 (9 April 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Die ging an seine Frau  und sie muss Markus ja nicht alles erzählen ;-)



Scheint so aber das presiert ja auch nicht gleich, bezahlt ist es auf jeden fall schon.


----------



## Perfektionist (9 April 2013)

Markus schrieb:


> Grund zum Feiern bietet der 10 jährige Geburtstag des SPS-Forums!
> 10 Jahre in denen viel passiert ist und ihr inzwischen über 420.000 Beiträge gepostet habt.
> Ich denke wir werden am Samstagabend noch Gelegenheit finden das eine oder andere Mal auf dieses Ereignis anzustoßen...


am Rande bemerkt fällt mir grad auf, dass wir auch auf eine jüngst begangene Vermählung anstoßen könnten 
Markus, hast schon einen Container für einen nachträglichen Polterabend bestellt


----------



## KingHelmer (24 April 2013)

Eine kleine Frage:

Bringt es mit eigentlich etwas, wenn ich als "Nicht-S7,TIA usw. " - Nutzer zu einem Forentreffen gehe?
Ich meine, hier wird ja schließelich ein riesen Haufen Fachwissen in diesen Richtungen vorausgesetzt, oder?

Interessant fände ich es schon, nur will ich eben kein Dummbatz sein, wenn die Disskusionen starten 

Seid bitte ehrlich, eine Fehlanmeldung wäre sehr kostspielig für mich, da es doch recht weit entfernt ist!

Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## hucki (24 April 2013)

Ich war letztens auch als "Hobby"-Programmierer beim Sachsen-Stammtisch und fühlte mich dort nicht als "Dummbatz". 

Ich denke, bei dem von Dir in vielen Beiträgen offerierten Logik-Verständnis bringen Dich auch solche Treffen sicher in die von Dir persönlich erhoffte Richtung weiter. Nimm mit, was Du aufschnappen kannst. Da wirst Du bestimmt nicht dümmer und die Gesichter hinter den Namen mal kennen zu lernen, ist auch ganz nett. 


Aus gleichen Gründen überlege ich auch selbst eine Teilnahme, muss allerdings noch einige berufliche Entwicklungen nächsten Monat abwarten.


Und wegen der Kosten gibt es ja schon einige Mitfahrangebote. (Sollte ich mich Ende nächsten Monats für eine Teilnahme anmelden können, würde ich auch einige Mitfahrplätze anbieten können.)


----------



## Markus (25 April 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Eine kleine Frage:
> 
> Bringt es mit eigentlich etwas, wenn ich als "Nicht-S7,TIA usw. " - Nutzer zu einem Forentreffen gehe?
> Ich meine, hier wird ja schließelich ein riesen Haufen Fachwissen in diesen Richtungen vorausgesetzt, oder?
> ...



JA!

Nur weil da einige (verzeit mir die Wortwahl) Freaks rumlaufen, ist das noch lange nicht voraussetzung.
Das Publikum bei solchen Treffen ist stehts seht durchwachsen.

Abgesehen davon geht es nicht nur um TIA, geredet wird über alles mögliche technische und nicht technische.
In der vielzahl der vertreten Caraktere findet auch jeder irgendwo Anschluss.

Abgesehen davon kann man es bei solch männerdominierten Veranstaltungen neben ultimativen TIA Kentnissen auch auf anderen Wegen zu legendärem Respekt bringen.
Z.B. durch anzünden gigantischer Furze oder durch animalischen Bierkonsum. Auch also Frau mit großen Möpsen kannst du Ende Juni mehr Aufmerksamkeit erregen als die beste TIA-Präsentation... 

TIA ist nicht alles...


----------



## Toki0604 (25 April 2013)

> Auch also Frau mit großen Möpsen kannst du Ende Juni mehr Aufmerksamkeit erregen als die beste TIA-Präsentation...


Gibt es auch einen Wet-Shirt Contest ?? (ich meine nicht Waldy bei einem Haushaltsversuch..  )


----------



## PN/DP (25 April 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> eine Fehlanmeldung wäre sehr kostspielig für mich, da es doch recht weit entfernt ist!


Hey, laut Deinem Profil kommst Du doch aus Baden-Würtemberg - also quasi "um die Ecke"! Ich werde von Rügen anreisen - etwas mehr als 1000km ...

Harald


----------



## KingHelmer (25 April 2013)

> Abgesehen davon kann man es bei solch männerdominierten Veranstaltungen  neben ultimativen TIA Kentnissen auch auf anderen Wegen zu legendärem  Respekt bringen.
> Z.B. durch anzünden gigantischer Furze oder durch animalischen  Bierkonsum. Auch also Frau mit großen Möpsen kannst du Ende Juni mehr  Aufmerksamkeit erregen als die beste TIA-Präsentation...



Dann hätte ich ja schonmal zwei Dinge gefunden, die ich auf dem Treffen gut präsentieren könnte.
Welche das sind, verrate ich nicht, bis ich mal bei einem Forentreffen teilnehme 

Danke und Grüße, 

Florian


----------



## Markus (25 April 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich ja schonmal zwei Dinge gefunden, die ich auf dem Treffen gut präsentieren könnte.
> Welche das sind, verrate ich nicht, bis ich mal bei einem Forentreffen teilnehme
> 
> Danke und Grüße,
> ...



Das musst du ja nur noch das Formular in #1 ausfüllen und abschicken!


----------



## KingHelmer (25 April 2013)

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich dieses Jahr direkt kommen kann.
Kommen wollen würde ich auf jeden Fall gerne!

Ich habe es nicht nachgelesen, aber gibt es eine eindeutige Frist?

Grüße


----------



## Perfektionist (25 April 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht nachgelesen, aber gibt es eine eindeutige Frist?


wenn ich recht erinnere, ist die sechzigste Anmeldung die letzte (davon sind wir grad weit entfernt). Und vermutlich wird der Sechzigste entweder Zelt oder Wohnmobil mitbringen müssen. Oder durchmachen müssen (wobei das beim Forentreffen vielleicht sogar zum Normalfall werden könnte). Wobei mancher vielleicht auch einfach auf seiner Rückbank Platz nehmen könnte. Soweit ich mich an meinen letzten Forumstreffenbesuch von vor ein paar Jahren zurückbesinnen kann, gibt es keine Parkplatznot.


----------



## vollmi (26 April 2013)

Hab mich auch grad mal angemeldet. Ich fahre am Samstag ab Stein am Rhein über Singen am Hohentwil. 

Ein Platz wär noch frei wenn jemand mit will.

mfG René


----------



## IBFS (26 April 2013)

Wäre es möglich für alle Teilnehmer einen Lanyard mit NICK- und VORNAMEN zu machen? 
Ich denke es kennen sich nicht alle und wenn man zum fünften Mal nachfragt, weil man sich
dann doch den einen oder anderen Namen nicht gemerkt hat ist auch doof.


----------



## marlob (26 April 2013)

Wir können uns unseren Namen ja auf die Stirn schreiben. 

==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lipperlandstern (26 April 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Wäre es möglich für alle Teilnehmer einen Lanyard mit NICK- und VORNAMEN zu machen?
> Ich denke es kennen sich nicht alle und wenn man zum fünften Mal nachfragt, weil man sich
> dann doch den einen oder anderen Namen nicht gemerkt hat ist auch doof.



Ich hab noch einige von diesen Ansteckdingern wo eine Karte in Visitenkartengrösse reinpasst. Kann ich gerne mitbringen.......


----------



## PN/DP (26 April 2013)

Wen Du nicht kennst, den sprich einfach mit "Markus" an  ...

Harald


----------



## marlob (26 April 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Wen Du nicht kennst, den sprich einfach mit "Markus" an  ...
> 
> Harald



Es gab mal Treffen wo die Trefferquote dann ziemlich hoch war

==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## KingHelmer (27 April 2013)

> Es gab mal Treffen wo die Trefferquote dann ziemlich hoch war:wink:



Je nach dem, wie viel Blut noch in meinem Alkohol ist, würde ich mich dann vieleicht auch angesprochen fühlen


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Mai 2013)

Im SPS-Magazin wurde für das Forumstreffen geworben. Ich bin gespannt ob es jetzt noch eine "Anmeldeflut" gibt. Es sind noch 6 Wochen bis zum Treffen. Da kann sich ja noch einiges tun


----------



## ohm200x (17 Mai 2013)

Moin,

ist die Besichtigung bei WalderBräu von der klassischen Art (einmal Kupferkessel anstarren und ein Bier zischen) oder gibt es da für SPS-ler auch mal nen offenen Schaltschrank zu sehen?
Da Bier nicht mehr Lebenselixier ist würde ich sonst erst am Samstag kommen.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## KingHelmer (17 Mai 2013)

> Moin,
> 
> ist die Besichtigung bei WalderBräu von der klassischen Art (einmal Kupferkessel anstarren und ein Bier zischen) oder gibt es da für SPS-ler auch mal nen offenen Schaltschrank zu sehen?
> Da Bier nicht mehr Lebenselixier ist würde ich sonst erst am Samstag kommen.
> ...



Admins, bitte den User löschen, danke


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Mai 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> Admins, bitte den User löschen, danke



Löschen geht nicht aber ich könnte sperren... Moment


----------



## ohm200x (17 Mai 2013)

Moin,

formulieren wir es anders. Bin zwar kein Schwabe (auch wenn ich hier her gezogen bin), aber nur für zwei Bierchen die ich eher ungern trinke lohnt sich die Übernachtung nicht. Daher rührte die Frage.

Gruß ohm200x

P.S. Ich gönne jedem sein Bier (Cola, Schnaps, ...) und auch die Gespräche die dabei entstehen.


----------



## KingHelmer (17 Mai 2013)

Das kann man ja mal so durchgehen lassen.
Streich noch die Cola weg und wir sind Freunde 

Grüße und gute Nacht,

Florian


----------



## Perfektionist (18 Mai 2013)

@ohm200x
ich komm auch erst Samstag. Liegt nicht an der Brauereibesichtigung, sondern insbesondere am Nachmittagsprogramm Samstags, ums mal positiv auszudrücken. Ich bin eher Weintrinker, aber sicherlich werde ich das gesponserte Bier in Anspruch nehmen.

Sei also herzlich willkommen!


----------



## KingHelmer (18 Mai 2013)

> in Anspruch nehmen.


Bier auf Wein, das lass' sein. Wein auf Bier, das rat' ich dir!


----------



## ohm200x (18 Mai 2013)

Hi,



KingHelmer schrieb:


> ...Streich noch die Cola weg und wir sind Freunde ...



Ist denn nicht Cola die Grundlage vieler Alkohöllischer Misch-Getränke?
Jacki-Cola, Cola-Weizen, Long Island Ice Tea, Korea (Cola, Rotwein), ...

Anderseits, wenn ihr kein Cola trinkt, bleibt mehr für mich ;-)

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## KingHelmer (18 Mai 2013)

So was trinkt doch niemand also bitte!
Wenn man whiskey trinkt dann bitte einen guten und auch nicht gemischt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 Mai 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> So was trinkt doch niemand also bitte!
> Wenn man whiskey trinkt dann bitte einen guten und auch nicht gemischt!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Deine Einstellung zum Thema BIER  gefällt mir. Ich glaube wir werden gut auf dem Treffen auskommen  .... und mit Marlob klappt das auch super


----------



## Markus (23 Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe heute eine Mail an alle registrierten User geschickt.
Wie jedes Jahr bekomme ich bei dieser jährlichen Mail ne Menge böse Post... Spam und so...

Einer Meinte auch das die 65€ am Samstag zu teuer für "das Geschwafel" sind.

Um das hier mal klarzustellen, weder ich, noch die Uhltronix GmbH oder die Uhl Gbr verdient auch nur einen einzigen Cent mit der Aktion!
Wir organisieren das Treffen, die Unkosten entstehen beim Haus-Schwanen und den Hotels die ihr bucht, und nur die sehen Geld von euch.

Es steckt eine Menge Arbeit hinter einer solchen Veranstaltung, die machen meine Kollegen und ich praktisch ehrenamtlich.


----------



## KingHelmer (23 Mai 2013)

So etwas darfst du glaube ich, nicht ernst nehmen!
Man sollte in der branche eigentlich genug kurse vorlesungen etc. Besucht haben, um zu wissen wieviel so etwas "normalerweise" kostet!

Schon etwas unfair!

@ lipperlandstern:
Ich muss immernoch überlegen, ob ich an dem termin kann, wenn dann kann ich erst kurz vor fristende zusagen.
Bin dieses jahr noch öfters in mailand oder borneo unterwegs...

Grüße

Florian


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IBFS (23 Mai 2013)

Markus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute eine Mail an alle registrierten User geschickt.
> Wie jedes Jahr bekomme ich bei dieser jährlichen Mail ne Menge böse Post... Spam und so...



Die da SPAM schreien, würde ich gleich SPERREN - Punkt. 

Das sind bestimmt auch diejenigen die nur hier lesen und Wissen abgreifen (ReadOnlys) 

Auch das Forum kostet Geld, oder die Mühe der Anderen -  *******KOPFSCHÜTTEL*******


----------



## IBFS (23 Mai 2013)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> oder borneo unterwegs...


Naja ... bei Borneo würde ich für dich den Ersatzmann spielen.


----------



## streilu (23 Mai 2013)

Schade dass alle auf die "Matchbox-Klasse" TIA und 1200/1500er aufspringen. PCS7 ist was für echte Männer!


----------



## Markus (23 Mai 2013)

streilu schrieb:


> Schade dass alle auf die "Matchbox-Klasse" TIA und 1200/1500er aufspringen. PCS7 ist was für echte Männer!



wer auf diese Tollerei reagiert bekommt 1 Woche Forums Urlaub --> einfach weitergehen, es gibt hier nichts zu sehen...


----------



## IBFS (23 Mai 2013)

Geht eigentlich der Bier-boter noch?


----------



## streilu (23 Mai 2013)

Markus schrieb:


> wer auf diese Tollerei reagiert bekommt 1 Woche Forums Urlaub --> einfach weitergehen, es gibt hier nichts zu sehen...



Sorry. Nichts für ungut, aber ich war vor drei Jahren bei 7 nach 5 und dort wurde TIA 10 oder 11 vorgestellt. Damals funktionierte noch so gut wie gar nichts, kein Änderungsladen ohne CPU Stopp, teilweise ist die Software während der Vorstellung abgeschmiert. Ich verstehe nur nicht, warum Siemens das Rad neu erfinden muss. Übrigens wurde damals das aus von PCS7 für das Jahr 2014 prophezeit. Unser lokaler Siemens-Vertrieb sagt jedoch was anderes.
Die Idee ist ja an sich Klasse, doch warum verzichtet man auf das sehr komfortable CFC und baut essenzielle Dinge so um, dass man von Grund auf neu engineeren muss.
Leider keine Vorstellung für mich. Hatte leider die falsche Wortwahl!

Für ein Mengengerüst, welches wir an unseren Anlagen haben leider total unbrauchbar. Schade, würde gern mal Leute aus der gleichen Branche treffen.



Gruß aus dem schönen Tirol.


----------



## Markus (23 Mai 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Geht eigentlich der Bier-boter noch?




wuhuuuu das war knapp... mein freund 
ja - der geht noch, und wenn alles nach plan läuft kommt er zum Einsatz!


----------



## hucki (23 Mai 2013)

Nach dem Aufbauen kann ich Dich ja wieder etwas auf den Boden holen 

:



Markus schrieb:


> wer auf diese Tollerei reagiert bekommt 1 Woche Forums Urlaub


Sperrst Du Dich jetzt selbst, nachdem Du reagiert hast?


----------



## spspapst1 (23 Mai 2013)

Markus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe heute eine Mail an alle registrierten User geschickt.
> Wie jedes Jahr bekomme ich bei dieser jährlichen Mail ne Menge böse Post... Spam und so...
> ...



di Kirchengemeine Ostrach hat mir auch schon von solch grosser Barmherzigkeit berichtet. weiter so!


----------



## waldy (25 Mai 2013)

> 18:00 Uhr 	Besichtigung WalderBräu in Königseggwald


 - cool, muss ich Metalldetektor mit nehemen ?

Und kannst du wircklich mich von Bahnhof abholen ?

gruß waldy


----------



## IBFS (25 Mai 2013)

waldy schrieb:


> Und kannst du wirklich mich von Bahnhof abholen ?


..mit dem Hundeschlitten...


----------



## waldy (25 Mai 2013)

IBFS - 





> ..mit dem Hundeschlitten...


 - aber dann für alle, OK ?


----------



## Markus (28 Mai 2013)

update userliste, scheint voll zu werden...


----------



## vollmi (28 Mai 2013)

Ich dachte schon ich müsse meinen Chef dazu zwingen mir einen Rückflug aus AbuDhabi am 28. zu buchen um am Treffen teilzunehmen. Will ich mir ja nicht entgehen lassen. Jetzt darf ich erst am 30. fliegen. War ihnen wohl zu teuer 

mfG René


----------



## IBFS (29 Mai 2013)

Ein OneWay   AUH -> FDH kostest um die 450-500 €


----------



## vollmi (29 Mai 2013)

Emirates ist "ein bisschen" teurer. Entweder vernünftig fliegen oder jemand anderen Suchen der das machen will. Mein Standpunkt.


----------



## ALgG (30 Mai 2013)

Ich bin drin.
Besser ich hätte vor Anmeldung im Schwanen gebucht. Morgens um 3:00 Uhr  3Km zulaufen ist ja nicht so mein Ding.:sad:

Spamfilter sind manchmal schon merkwürdig, vor kurzem wurden die Mails vom BigBoss geblockt, ausgerechnet die auf die ich gewartet habe.

Gruß aus dem Norden ohne Feiertag


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Mai 2013)

ALgG schrieb:


> Morgens um 3:00 Uhr  3Km zulaufen ist ja nicht so mein Ding.:sad:


ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass Kollegen den gleichen Weg haben. Dann wird die halbe Stunde Fußmarsch nicht ganz so langweilig. Ich muss am Sonntag voraussichtlich mit Taxi nach Sigmaringen Bahnhof. Wer mit will - gerne...
bzw: wer sowieso am Sonntag früh in diese Richtung fährt, da lass ich mich gerne mitnehmen 
wahlweise kann ich auch von Biberach oder Ulm aus meine Weiterreise zur Baustelle (Schwerin) organisieren.


----------



## ALgG (30 Mai 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass Kollegen den gleichen Weg haben. Dann wird die halbe Stunde Fußmarsch nicht ganz so langweilig. Ich muss am Sonntag voraussichtlich mit Taxi nach Sigmaringen Bahnhof. Wer mit will - gerne...
> bzw: wer sowieso am Sonntag früh in diese Richtung fährt, da lass ich mich gerne mitnehmen
> wahlweise kann ich auch von Biberach oder Ulm aus meine Weiterreise zur Baustelle (Schwerin) organisieren.



Ich wollte eigentlich noch 2 Tage in Albstadt verbringen, ist aber noch nicht fest.  Auch  ob das  Fahrzeug 2 oder 4 Räder hat, ist noch offen.


----------



## Grizzly88 (30 Mai 2013)

Wird es eine Zusammenfassung, von den Vorträgen geben? Die Antworten von Siemens zum Fragekatalog. Etc...
Ich kann dieses Jahr leider nicht. . Hat sich vom Handling von V11 zu V12 viel geändert. Brauch ich V11 noch, wenn ich V12 habe? Wie ist die Kompatibilität zu alten Projekten?


----------



## Blockmove (7 Juni 2013)

So kurz am Rande und auch offtopic:

Hab gerade TIA V12 installiert und ich muß meine Drohung nicht wahrmachen, dass wenn es nix taugt ich es dem Perfekten auf dem Treffen um die Ohren hau ;-)
Man - sprich ich - kann damit leben.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## KingHelmer (7 Juni 2013)

Ich hatte sein zittern bis hier gespührt!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IBFS (7 Juni 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hab gerade TIA V12 installiert und ich muß meine Drohung nicht wahrmachen, dass wenn es nix taugt ich es dem Perfekten auf dem Treffen um die Ohren hau ;-)    Man - sprich ich - kann damit leben.



Hast du etwa gerade zu viele Sandsäcke geschleppt?    Inhaldlisch  und Ordokrafisch .... naja ..... wie soll ich sagen ...... wohl im Suff dahingeschrieben.


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Ich muss am Sonntag voraussichtlich mit Taxi nach Sigmaringen Bahnhof. Wer mit will - gerne...
> bzw: wer sowieso am Sonntag früh in diese Richtung fährt, da lass ich mich gerne mitnehmen
> wahlweise kann ich auch von Biberach oder Ulm aus meine Weiterreise zur Baustelle (Schwerin) organisieren.


alles wird anders...
nu fahr ich doch Auto. Wenns mir zwischen Ostrach und Schwerin zu lang wird, darf ich übernachten.


----------



## bike (9 Juni 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> So kurz am Rande und auch offtopic:
> 
> Hab gerade TIA V12 installiert und ich muß meine Drohung nicht wahrmachen, dass wenn es nix taugt ich es dem Perfekten auf dem Treffen um die Ohren hau ;-)
> Man - sprich ich - kann damit leben.
> ...



Hast du etwas schlechtes geraucht oder bist so leidensfähig?  
Oder ist dein Projekt so angelegt, dass du bis Version 20.0 warten kannst? ;-)


bike


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Oder ist dein Projekt so angelegt, dass du bis Version 20.0 warten kannst? ;-)



Genau das .. Ich hab mir - selbstverständlich - ein völlig unkritisches Projekt zum Einstieg in TIA und 1500 rausgesucht.
Ausserdem hab ich nicht geschrieben, dass ich TIA toll finde, sondern, dass ich damit leben kann.
Und zwischen toll und "damit leben können" liegen bei mir schon einige Stufen.

Mich würd vorallem interssieren, wieviel Microsoft, Intel und AMD sponsern.
Ich hab ein i5-Notebook mit 8GB RAM und SSD und das reicht gerade so.   
Naja über das Design und die Aufteilung der Oberfläche brauch ich kein Wort verlieren.
Die Designer sollten bei dir bike Sandsäcke füllen und Schlamm schippen damit sie richtig geerdet werden.
Aber ansonsten kann man mit V12 eine SPS programmieren und eine Visu erstellen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juni 2013)

Ich bin eh gespannt auf welcher Seite des Tisches sich Andreas bei dem TIA-Vortrag aufhält.... Ich befürchte das 3 Siemensmitarbeiter die Vorzüge von TIA preisen und Andreas das Halleulja anstimmen wird ..... ein bisschen graut mir davor....


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2013)

Jetzt seht das Ganze Thema um TIA doch etwas entspannter und gelassener.
Vergesst einfach das übliche Marketinggeblubber und die tollen Versprechungen und seht TIA einfach als normale Entwicklungsumgebung für SPS und HMI.
Und als Entwicklungsumgebung liegt TIA - meiner Meinung nach - im Mittelfeld. 

Ständiger Wandel und das Fluchen über Systeme gehört doch bei uns zum Job.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (9 Juni 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Designer sollten bei dir bike Sandsäcke füllen und Schlamm schippen damit sie richtig geerdet werden.



Bitte nicht, es soll ja funktionieren. 

Zu dem Thema fluchen und schimpfen nur so viel:
Wenn wir das nicht tun, dann wird es wohl nie gute Software für Maschinen geben.
Wenn wir uns mit dem zufrieden geben, was die Hersteller uns vor die Nase knallen, wären alle Programmierer Psychos oder Alkis oder tot oder Politiker.


bike


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns mit dem zufrieden geben, was die Hersteller uns vor die Nase knallen, wären alle Programmierer Psychos oder Alkis oder tot oder Politiker.



Schön gesagt 

Nur war / ist mir persönlich zu viel Emotion beim Thema TIA drin.
Es ist nur Software und keine Religion :evil:

Also beim Treffen die Kollegen von Siemens und Andreas bitte nicht steinigen, kreuzigen oder verbrennen!
"Unter den Tisch saufen" würde ich als Folter allerdings schon durchgehnen lassen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bike (9 Juni 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schön gesagt
> 
> Nur war / ist mir persönlich zu viel Emotion beim Thema TIA drin.
> Es ist nur Software und keine Religion :evil:



Da hast du absolut recht.
Doch wir durften relativ früh mit der neuen "Software?" spielen.
Schon in einem sehr frühen Stadium war klar, dass hier etwas vermutlich aus dem Ruder läuft.
Das haben auch einige Entwickler von Siemens so gesehen und einige auch die Konsequenz gezogen und sind weiter gezogen, sprich die haben den Laden verlassen.

Zum Thema Religion habe ich eine andere Beziehung, daher kann kein Konzern oder Software zu dieser werden.

Zum Thema Folter: würde ich das vorgeschlagene wollen?
Also ich bin da eher konservativ: teeren und federn  


bike


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Zum Thema Folter: würde ich das vorgeschlagene wollen?
> Also ich bin da eher konservativ: teeren und federn



Ich weiß nicht welches Bier es bei Markus gibt.
Aber im Allgäu stehen sie Chancen gut, dass es Memminger ist.
Zumindest ich bekomm davon aber richtig heftig Schädelweh.
Hätte ich was verbrochen, dann wären 5 Halbe Memminger ne heftige Folter 
Ich glaub da würd ich freiwillig das Teeren und Federn vorziehen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Grizzly88 (9 Juni 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welches Bier es bei Markus gibt.
> Aber im Allgäu stehen sie Chancen gut, dass es Memminger ist.
> Zumindest ich bekomm davon aber richtig heftig Schädelweh.
> Hätte ich was verbrochen, dann wären 5 Halbe Memminger ne heftige Folter
> ...



Bei uns, im Allgäu gibt es viele gute Biere! Memminger ist nach meinem Geschmack das schlechteste! 
Aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2013)

Grizzly88 schrieb:


> Bei uns, im Allgäu gibt es viele gute Biere! Memminger ist nach meinem Geschmack das schlechteste!
> Aber jedem das seine.



Das Elend ist nur, dass Memminger immer mehr Brauereien kaputt macht und sich zum Bier-Konzern entwickelt.
Also lieber noch Öttinger für 4,99€ die Kiste als diese ekelhafte Memminger Sausoich 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (9 Juni 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welches Bier es bei Markus gibt.



Ostrach ist ja Oberschwaben und nicht Allgäu.

Von Hamburg aus betrachtet mag das dasselbe sein,
ab Du bist doch von hier .

Braureibesichtigung und Bier beim Treffen:

http://www.walderbraeu.de


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ostrach ist ja Oberschwaben und nicht Allgäu.



Schande über mich.
Sowas sollte natürlich nicht passieren.
Ich bitte flehendlich um Verzeihung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juni 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ostrach ist ja Oberschwaben und nicht Allgäu.
> 
> Von Hamburg aus betrachtet mag das dasselbe sein,
> ab Du bist doch von hier .
> ...




Alles südlich der Donau ist Norditalien ........


----------



## PN/DP (9 Juni 2013)

Also das Bier als ich das letzte mal beim Forumtreffen in Ostrach war, war wirklich gut. Besonders das zu später bzw. früher Stunde von "dem" Markus persönlich ausgeschenkte. 
Und ich gehe davon aus, daß das Fass, welches von Axel gesponsert wird, angenehm trinkbar sein wird. Richtig?
:sm24:

Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juni 2013)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Also das Bier als ich das letzte mal beim Forumtreffen in Ostrach war, war wirklich gut. Besonders das zu später bzw. früher Stunde von "dem" Markus persönlich ausgeschenkte.
> Und ich gehe davon aus, daß das Fass, welches von Axel gesponsert wird, angenehm trinkbar sein wird. Richtig?
> :sm24:
> 
> Harald



Wir wollen jetzt mal nicht durcheinander trinken  ..... also es ist so das ich kein Bier mitbringe .....  um das beschaffen kümmert sich Markus bzw. sein Vater.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wir wollen jetzt mal nicht durcheinander trinken  ..... also es ist so das ich kein Bier mitbringe .....  um das beschaffen kümmert sich Markus bzw. sein Vater.



Wobei das Lipper Bier doch einen ganz guten Namen hat!


----------



## PN/DP (9 Juni 2013)

Ich überlege noch, ob ich gutes Bier von den Färöern mitbringe... für die Runde, die ich nach Mitternacht ausgebe...
Andererseits will ich ja niemanden beleidigen. Wie gesagt, das Forumsbier ist wirklich gut 

Harald


----------



## Lipperlandstern (9 Juni 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Wir wollen jetzt mal nicht durcheinander trinken  ..... also es ist so das ich kein Bier mitbringe .....  um das beschaffen kümmert sich Markus bzw. sein Vater.



naja..... wenn ich ehrlich bin finde ich das Bier aus Lippe (Detmolder) nicht so toll. Ich habe nach Partys mit Detmolder immer Magenprobleme .... Wenn, dann würde ich Bier aus der Region bevorzugen .... Herforder Pils sei da an ersten Stelle erwähnt .... oder eins aus dem Sauerland ... Veltins, Warsteiner, Krombacher ......

Paderborner (also dein heimatbier) eher nicht 


Vor kurzem habe ich Allgäuer getrunken ..... sehr lecker......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Paderborner (also dein heimatbier) eher nicht



das ist doch auch Warsteiner... Mit den Magenproblemen, das ist bestimmt die Menge,
du solltest einfach aufzuhören wenn du schon zum Bier holen kriechen musst


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juni 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> oder eins aus dem Sauerland ... Veltins, Warsteiner, Krombacher ......



Jaja Warsteiner aus der Region ... Warsteiner lässt bei mehreren """ Brauereien """ sein Produkt (Bier will ich ned nennen) in einem dem Brauen ähnlichen Prozess herstellen.
Unter anderem auch bei Öttinger 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## vollmi (9 Juni 2013)

Na ihr seid mir ein versoffenes Volk. 

Hoffentlich gibts auch was gesundes wie ne Coke Zero mit nem Zitronenschnitz wegen Vitamin C oder sowas 

mfG René


----------



## Markus (10 Juni 2013)

-->- userliste aktualisiert
wir sind am grübeln ob wir jetzt dann bald keine mehr annehmen bevor es ungemütlich wird...


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Juni 2013)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also beim Treffen die Kollegen von Siemens und Andreas bitte nicht steinigen, kreuzigen oder verbrennen!
> "Unter den Tisch saufen" würde ich als Folter allerdings schon durchgehnen lassen


Da bin ich man gespannt, wer da mit mir mithalten kann 
da kann ich vielleicht sogar die Kollegen von Siemens mitstützen


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Juni 2013)

Markus schrieb:


> wir sind am grübeln ob wir jetzt dann bald keine mehr annehmen bevor es ungemütlich wird...


Na, ich hatte im Hinterkopf, bei #60 ist sowieso Schluß?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Juni 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> .... also es ist so das ich kein Bier mitbringe ...



... und an das Wohl Deiner Mitfahrer denkst Du nicht?


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Juni 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Da bin ich man gespannt, wer da mit mir mithalten kann


PS: wenn ich die Waffen wählen darf: dann müsste mein Gegenüber mit Whiskey(-Cola) und Retsina gegen mich antreten. Den Trick mit Wodka im Bier kenne ich zwar, würde ich wahrscheinlich bis heute aber nicht bemerken


----------



## marlob (10 Juni 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... und an das Wohl Deiner Mitfahrer denkst Du nicht?



Helmut und ich werden schon nicht verdursten 

==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Juni 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Helmut und ich werden schon nicht verdursten
> 
> ==================
> marlob
> ...




Helmut fährt .....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 Juni 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Helmut fährt .....



Ich hoffe dein Bulli hat Prämium Vollkasko


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Juni 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> ... und an das Wohl Deiner Mitfahrer denkst Du nicht?



Wie es scheint, kommt noch jemand aus dem Niemandsland: 

http://www.sps-forum.de/members/grossvater.html


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 Juni 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wie es scheint, kommt noch jemand aus dem Niemandsland:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/members/grossvater.html




Das gibts doch gar nicht .........


----------



## IBFS (10 Juni 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> http://www.walderbraeu.de



URL geht nicht!


----------



## hucki (10 Juni 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> URL geht nicht!


Na Hauptsache die Besichtigung und vor allem die Verkostung gehen noch.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (10 Juni 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> URL geht nicht!



Also bei mir geht die URL. Vielleicht greift der Jugendschutz?


----------



## hucki (10 Juni 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht die URL. Vielleicht greift der Jugendschutz?


Oder sie funktioniert nur exklusiv für Schwaben?


----------



## marlob (10 Juni 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Oder sie funktioniert nur exklusiv für Schwaben?



In Westfalen funktioniert es auch. Liegt wohl an Sachsen

==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## hucki (10 Juni 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> Liegt wohl an Sachsen


Oder doch der Jugendschutz. Nach 21:00 Uhr geht's auch in Anhalt wieder.


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Juni 2013)

Markus schrieb:


> -->- userliste aktualisiert
> wir sind am grübeln ob wir jetzt dann bald keine mehr annehmen bevor es ungemütlich wird...


seid Deinem Rundschreiben scheint ja wieder Ruhe eingekehrt zu sein (?).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Juni 2013)

@Markus,
könntest du den Link vom Fragenkatlog an die Siemens-Referenten weiterleiten 

http://www.sps-forum.de/simatic/62433-fragenkatalog-zu-tia-siemens-auf-dem-sps-forumstreffen.html


----------



## manyman25 (28 Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich weiß nicht ob ich es pünktlich 18 Uhr zur Besichtigung schaffe. Das ist aber kein Problem wir sehen uns ja dann eh später.

Gruß Many


----------



## marlob (28 Juni 2013)

Der Westfalenexpress (Lipperlandstern und ich) rollt auch. Bzw. noch. Die 44 lädt nicht gerade zum schnell fahren ein
RN konnte leider nicht mit fahren. Seine Frau hat den Schlüssel von der Kette mitgenommen und jetzt muss er zu Hause bleiben und sich um den Haushalt kümmern 

==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Juni 2013)

marlob schrieb:


> RN konnte leider nicht mit fahren.


nee, ist nicht war oder?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Juni 2013)

DANKE    an die Familie Uhl für die wiedermal perfekte Unterstützung bei der Ausrichtung des Forumstreffen..... und DANKE an die Herren von Siemens für ihre ehrliche Meinung zum TIA-Portal und an Herrn Göhringer für die neuen Erkenntnisse über den Profibus.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte mich den Dankesworten von Axel gerne anschließen.

Wie immer alles bestens organisiert, alte Bekannte wieder 
mal getroffen, neue Leute kennengelernt, Livedemonstration
von Profibusstörungen und ein tolles Video über TIA-Portal 
V14 gesehen . 

Ernsthaft: auch der Vortrag der drei Kollegen von Siemens 
war höchst interessant. Klar muss es einige Kompromisse
geben, wenn die individuellen Wünsche der Anwender und 
die Ansprüche des Weltmarkführers aufeinander treffen.

Schön war auch, das wir mit allen drei bis weit nach 
Mitternacht das eine oder andere Detail noch vertiefen 
konnten. Ob sie sich wohl noch an alle Versprechungen 
erinnern? 

Vielen Dank an Markus und Joe für die tolle Organisation.

Vielen Dank an das Team von Elisabeth und Anton Uhl für 
die vorzügliche Verköstigung während des gesamten Treffens.

Vielen Dank an Herrn Göhringer für die Einblicke in die 
Profibus-Störungs-(Ab-)Gründe.

Vielen Dank an die Herren von Siemens für die Einblicke 
und Ausblicke rund um TIA V12.


----------



## IBFS (30 Juni 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> DANKE    an die Familie Uhl für die wiedermal perfekte Unterstützung bei der Ausrichtung des Forumstreffen..... und DANKE an die Herren von Siemens für ihre ehrliche Meinung zum TIA-Portal und an Herrn Göhringer für die neuen Erkenntnisse über den Profibus.



Da muss ich nicht alles nochmal schreiben.  ;-)

Hinzufügen möchte ich den Dank an Herrn Buchwitz  .. ein wirklich sehr sympathischer Zeitgenosse .. er hatte die Leitung des Abends übernommen.

Danke an Markus und die ganze verrückte Uhltronix-Truppe.

Ein ganz besondere Dank an REBECCA  ... und eurem neuem Mitarbeiter (sorry das ich mir den Namen nicht gemerkt habe) für den Fahrdienst.  
Dadurch hatte ich eine extrem entspannte An- und Abreise. Der Rückflug über den Bodensee --- ein Traum!

Danke auch an den Bierroboter für seinen unermüdlichen Einsatz bis tief in die Nacht oder in den frühen Morgen .. wie man will.

cu


----------



## ReinerW (1 Juli 2013)

Nochmals vielen Dank für das gelungene Forum-Treffen, das war wirklich ein Gewinn und natürlich auch organisatorisch & kulinarisch hervorragend.

Beste Grüße an das ganze Team!

Reiner


----------



## Paule (1 Juli 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> DANKE    an die Familie Uhl für die wiedermal perfekte Unterstützung bei der Ausrichtung des Forumstreffen..... und DANKE an die Herren von Siemens für ihre ehrliche Meinung zum TIA-Portal und an Herrn Göhringer für die neuen Erkenntnisse über den Profibus.


Absolut !

Sinnvoller konnte man das verregnete Wochenende nicht nutzen.
- Leute kennen zu lernen, mit denen man sich schon länger über das Forum unterhält.
- Über den Ärger mit dem einen oder anderen Programm, mit Gleichgesinnten und Mitleidenden von der Seele zu reden.
- Und außerdem noch etwas dazu lernen.


----------



## Hans-Ludwig (3 Juli 2013)

Sehr geehrter Herr Uhl,

nochmals herzlichen Dank für die Gastfreundschaft und die interessanten 2 Tage. Ich finde es richtig spannend wie hilfsbereit und selbstlos die Forumsmitglieder im Grunde sind.  Auch Ihnen gilt mein Dank.  Ich würde mich freuen vom einen oder anderen wieder etwas zu hören.


mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Schönbuch 



Hans-Ludwig Göhringer
HLG@i-v-g.de
Besuchen Sie uns auch auf Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/GoehringerIVG
IVG Göhringer Mönchweg 5 71088 Holzgerlingen Tel.:07031 607880 Fax: 07031 607881 Mobil.:0172-7671463 <http://www.i-v-g.de>


----------



## Martin Buchwitz (3 Juli 2013)

IBFS schrieb:


> Da muss ich nicht alles nochmal schreiben.  ;-)
> 
> Hinzufügen möchte ich den Dank an Herrn Buchwitz  .. ein wirklich sehr sympathischer Zeitgenosse .. er hatte die Leitung des Abends übernommen.
> 
> cu



Na vielen Dank lieber Frank, das ist aber sehr nett . Martin B.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Juli 2013)

Hallo,

hier der aktuelle automationNewsletter des SPS-Magazins 
mit einem Bericht vom Forum-Treffen. 

Anhang anzeigen sps-automationNewsletter-130704.pdf


M. E hat das Herr Buchwitz sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht. 
Vielen Dank.


----------

